

US Postal Service faces shutdown without rescue from Congress - timjahn
http://m.guardiannews.com/world/2013/jan/15/us-postal-service-ruin-congress-warning

======
toddnessa
Dennis Ross is my congressman as he is based in Lakeland, FL. I am also
pleased that he is one of my LinkedIn connections. It's a small world. Good
job Dennis! (Yes, I voted for him, fyi.)

